# copa de vino/vaso de vino



## iloveklimt

Hola,
me gustaría preguntar una duda que tengo, ¿cómo se puede diferenciar en inglés "una copa de vino" de "un vaso de vino"?
¿Glass vale para las dos cosas?


----------



## selekkkkka

Sí, vale para las dos cosas. 

Saludos,


----------



## iloveklimt

¿Pero cómo podemos diferenciarlo?


----------



## katey21

¿cuál es la diferencia en español?


----------



## iloveklimt

en un vaso se suele beber agua o referescos...
en una copa se bebe vino, alcohol, es mas elegante
no se como puedo explicarlo mejor?


----------



## katey21

tal vez este puede ayudarte

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45130


----------



## iloveklimt

no es eso lo q busco, la diferencia entre copa y vaso...


----------



## katey21

Ah... we say "glass" for both. Unless the vaso is made of plastic- then you could say "cup" or "tumbler." You can say "wine glass" or "water glass" for the more elegant "copa," but you wouldn't ask for a "wine glass of wine." Jaja.


----------



## katey21

okay I've been thinking... often wine glasses are made of crystal; you bring out "the crystal" for special occasions.
you could use "goblet," but this is for very ornate vessels... think gems embedded in gold that kings would drink out of.
"chalice" also comes to mind... it's usually used in reference to the cup from which you take communion, though.

*cocktail glasses are the funnel-shaped ones in which margaritas are served.


----------



## dg_spain

Does anyone have the solution to this question, by chance? As far as I know, in English only the _copa de vino_ would be called a wine glass. I have a translation for a line of glassware that includes both a _copa de vino _AND a _vaso de vino_, and I'm stuck trying to figure out what the second one would be in English.

The nearest thing to this type of glass in appearance would be called a "tumbler", but it isn't used for wine, at least not in the U.S.

Thanks!


----------



## sdgraham

As a confirmed wine aficionado, I consider both _copa de vino_ y _vaso de vino_ to translate as "glass of wine," which is quite sufficiently elegant in all circumstances in the U.S., despite different nuances that might exist in Spanish.


----------



## calamario

If someone offers me a glass of wine I would never expect to receive it in a "vaso", always in a "copa".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

¿Qué "copa" no se decía "cup" en inglés?

La copa no se parece en nada al vaso.



-Por favor, corrijan mis errores.-


----------



## andaya

No  sé si te va a ser fácil encontrar la diferencia en inglés. Nosotros diferenciamos porque el vino forma parte de nuestra cultura. El buen vino siempre en copa y al malo en vaso.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Bueno, acá hay varias "copas de vino":
http://www.sibaritia.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/copas-de-vino.jpg

Y acá, un "vaso de vino":
http://img232.imageshack.us/f/071204300d6027ud2.jpg/


Concuerdo con Andaya, tanto en España con en Argentina gustamos del buen vino servido en copas  
Aunque yo prefiero más la sidra jaja


-Por favor, corrijan mis errores.-


----------



## calamario

En Chile un vaso de vino es casi un insulto.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

calamario said:


> En Chile un vaso de vino es casi un insulto.




Concuerdo con eso 

En cualquier lugar, el vino DEBE servirse en copa.




-Por favor, corrijan mis errores.-


----------



## andaya

Un vino peleón, de los que venden en tetrabrick, servido en copa parece algo ridículo.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

andaya said:


> Un vino peleón, de los que venden en tetrabrick, servido en copa parece algo ridículo.




Bueno, es que eso ya no es vino, es como agua coloreada con alcohol jajaja


----------



## calamario

andaya said:


> Un vino peleón, de los que venden en tetrabrick, servido en copa parece algo ridículo.



La "etiqueta" exige que ese vino se tome directo de la caja. Las copas podrían quebrarse al contacto.


----------



## dg_spain

Interesante los comentarios y opiniones (siempre me gusta ver aquí cómo diferentes temas se tratan en diferentes puntos del globo) ... ¡pero sigo buscando cómo decir "vaso de vino" en inglés!

No es dentro de una frase, donde podría decir "glass of wine"--es un artículo en venta en un catálogo de cristalería. Ofrecen "copas de vino" y también tienen "vasos de vino" que del momento son "short tumblers".


----------



## calamario

Mi recomendación es que les llames "wine tumblers". Si lo googleas encontrarás fotos de éstos. Son como las copas de vino normales pero sin la "pata" (stem). Aquí un ejemplo: http://www.amazon.com/Lenox-Tuscany-Holiday-20-Ounce-Tumblers/dp/B002RJI27K


----------



## The Prof

Believe it or not (and I didn't!!!), 'wine tumblers'_ are_ now widely available. Some are being marketed as exactly that - *wine tumblers'*:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31QEyC20FrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

And others are being described as *'stemless wine glasses'*:
http://i.s.shopwiki.com/i/data/120x...3Byb2R1Y3RzL2xhcmdlL3N0ZW1sZXNzci5qcGc===.jpg

Sorry Calamario, I´ve only just seen your post. Hey, I quite like those, actually!


----------



## Stella5218

iloveklimt said:


> Hola,
> me gustaría preguntar una duda que tengo, ¿cómo se puede diferenciar en inglés "una copa de vino" de "un vaso de vino"?
> ¿Glass vale para las dos cosas?


 
Madre mia!!! Que tratado para distinguir las copas de los vasos.  Esto está parecido a *to be=glass *que en español utiliza *ser y estar = copa y vaso. *


----------



## calamario

The Prof said:


> Believe it or not (and I didn't!!!), 'wine tumblers'_ are_ now widely available. Some are being marketed as exactly that - *wine tumblers'*:
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31QEyC20FrL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> And others are being described as *'stemless wine glasses'*:
> http://i.s.shopwiki.com/i/data/120x...3Byb2R1Y3RzL2xhcmdlL3N0ZW1sZXNzci5qcGc===.jpg
> 
> Sorry Calamario, I´ve only just seen your post. Hey, I quite like those, actually!



No problem Prof, bright minds think alike. I just beat you by 1 nanosecond.


----------



## dg_spain

Thanks, all!


----------



## inib

Now someone has just mentioned "stemless" for vaso. I had been considering "stemmed (wine) glass" for copa and just plain "glass" for vaso. I'd always associated "tumbler" with other types of drinks, but a "short tumbler" really decribes vaso perfectly (especially if it has quite a chunky, thick base), and it would seem that the term "wine tumbler" is now "in".


----------



## calamario

No, plain "glass" will always mean "copa" related to wine.

Wine glass = Copa de vino
Wine tumbler = Vaso de vino

"Crystal clear"


----------



## C_O

Glass of wine is correct


----------



## calamario

Yes it is. You drink/have a "glass of wine", but you buy a "wine glass".


----------



## inib

It's interesting to see which posts reach 2 pages. (In the vocabulary forum) they are nearly always related to swear words, sex or booze!! I interpret this question to be about a glass destined for wine rather than a glassfull of wine, that's why I've avoided the *"? of wine" *structure and opted for the *"?-glass"* idea.


----------



## Barbara S.

I've had a hard time getting used to saying "copa de vino" here in Mexico. When I lived in Spain in the 1960s wine was usually served in vasos, not copas, and when asked for un vaso de vino. In English it's always a glass of wine, no matter what it is served in. In restaurants the wine list sometimes specifies "wine by the glass"


----------



## Raeltoc

sdgraham said:


> As a confirmed wine aficionado, I consider both _copa de vino_ y _vaso de vino_ to translate as "glass of wine," which is quite sufficiently elegant in all circumstances in the U.S., despite different nuances that might exist in Spanish.


 
Así es en inglés.Me parece la mas simple y mejor respuesta.


----------



## mapimon

calamario said:


> La "etiqueta" exige que ese vino se tome directo de la caja. Las copas podrían quebrarse al contacto.



Lamento discrepar con las aseveraciones de que el buen vino siempre en copa y el malo en vaso. Es cierto que el vino se sirve formalmente en copa, 
pero en toda España, y especialmente en el norte, en los bares el buen vino también se sirve en vaso (se llama zurito), y no está relacionado con la 
calidad.


----------



## Barbara S.

En México te pueden servir un vino de pésima calidad pero siempre (en mi experiencia) lo sirve en una copa. Extraño mucho los vinos de España. También la gente del campo en México usa la palabra vino por tequila (y quizás otras bebidas alcohólicos).


----------



## nadiaxmegami

En Perú se tiene la costumbre de tomar el vino es copa, ya sea por cortesía o protocolo general. Se puede tomar en vaso en un ámbito más informal. Ninguno de los dos está mal en mi opinión.


----------



## mapimon

Barbara S. said:


> En México te pueden servir un vino de pésima calidad pero siempre (en mi experiencia) lo sirve en una copa. Extraño mucho los vinos de España. También la gente del campo en México usa la palabra vino por tequila (y quizás otras bebidas alcohólicos).



Especifico que en España servir el vino en vaso sólo se hace en los bares, nunca en las mesas formales.


----------



## Barbara S.

Cuándo viví en Ibiza en los años 60 y 70, el vino se sirvió en vasos en los restaurantes. El vino llegó a tu mesa en una botella abierta, y te cobraron por la cantidad que bebiste. En aquel tiempo podrías ir a una bodega con tu propia botella y la llenaron. Vino fino no fue, pero fue muy económico y no peor que lo que nos cuesta $8.00 U.S. en Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca ahora.


----------



## mapimon

Todavía se pueden encontrar sitios así, pero ya es muy inusual. La globalización y el culto a la economía han acabado con el encanto de las costumbres sencillas y particulares de
cada pueblo.


----------

